# Ty Lee vs. Hinata



## Commander Shepard (Nov 25, 2007)

Ty Lee from Avatar vs. Hinata Hyuga.  Battle takes place in a Chunin Exam arena.  I would say bloodlust, but I'm not sure that's possible for Ty Lee...


----------



## Clearmoon (Nov 25, 2007)

Hinata Pre Skip isn't winning anything without BL, unless you meant Hinata bloodlusted and Ty not?


----------



## Palpatine (Nov 25, 2007)

Ty Lee, I would say.


----------



## HO-OH (Nov 25, 2007)

its not fair if its preskip for hinata or any other girl but post skip hinata would be logically stronger then preskip neji so preskip hinata loses but post skip hinata wins


----------



## Commander Shepard (Nov 25, 2007)

dehaloking said:


> its not fair if its preskip for hinata or any other girl but post skip hinata would be logically stronger then preskip neji so preskip hinata loses but post skip hinata wins



Where's the logic in that?  If it has been stated in the manga that post-skip Hinata is better than pre-skip Neji, than fine.  But you have no evidence for that, so that conclusion is not reached "logically" at all.


----------



## HO-OH (Nov 25, 2007)

Bender Ninja said:


> Where's the logic in that?  If it has been stated in the manga that post-skip Hinata is better than pre-skip Neji, than fine.  But you have no evidence for that, so that conclusion is not reached "logically" at all.



 if pre-skip neji could'nt make chunnin how could post-skip hinata who is a chunnin not be stronger


----------



## Commander Shepard (Nov 25, 2007)

My understanding is that the promotion to chunin is based on intelligence and value put on teamwork, not raw power and skill.  That's exactly the reason people like Sasuke, Naruto, and Neji _didn't_ make chunin.


----------



## HO-OH (Nov 25, 2007)

Bender Ninja said:


> My understanding is that the promotion to chunin is based on intelligence and value put on teamwork, not raw power and skill.  That's exactly the reason people like Sasuke, Naruto, and Neji _didn't_ make chunin.



okay you need to rember this that the deceding round of becoming a chunnin is one on one fights which requires the Genin to be evaluated and acknowledged by the Shinobi examiners and the assisting Feudal lords and theres also the chancce of still not becoming a chuunin


----------



## Jackal (Nov 25, 2007)

ty lee curbstomps.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 25, 2007)

We have no timeskip hinata feats
Pre timskip looses horribly, Filler hinata stands a better chance, but eventually still looses, because she can't keep that defense grid up forever


----------



## Commander Shepard (Nov 25, 2007)

dehaloking said:


> okay you need to rember this that the deceding round of becoming a chunnin is one on one fights which requires the Genin to be evaluated and acknowledged by the Shinobi examiners and the assisting Feudal lords and theres also the chancce of still not becoming a chuunin



I know that... your point?


----------



## HO-OH (Nov 25, 2007)

Bender Ninja said:


> I know that... your point?



the point is the deciding factor to be a chunin is not based on teamwork or intellegence its based on their performance in the last stage which truly matters in the end


----------



## Protect_The_Butter (Nov 25, 2007)

Hinata gets stomped badly.


----------



## Commander Shepard (Nov 25, 2007)

dehaloking said:


> the point is the deciding factor to be a chunin is not based on teamwork or intellegence its based on their performance in the last stage which truly matters in the end



And performance at the end doesn't totally depend on power and skill, intelligence and a squad-focused mentality also factor in.  Which means Post Skip Hinata isn't necessarily more powerful than pre skip Neji.


----------



## Ulfgar (Nov 25, 2007)

I think filler Hinata, the one who actually has feats woiuld be better for this fight, as TFN said. She loses I believe but it would be a close match.


----------



## HO-OH (Nov 25, 2007)

Bender Ninja said:


> And performance at the end doesn't totally depend on power and skill, intelligence and a squad-focused mentality also factor in.  Which means Post Skip Hinata isn't necessarily more powerful than pre skip Neji.



yes its showing how they would fight in battle which require skill and intelligence.and you have no proof that post skip hinata is not more powerful then pre skip neji


----------



## Commander Shepard (Nov 25, 2007)

dehaloking said:


> yes its showing how they would fight in battle which require skill and intelligence.and you have no proof that post skip hinata is not more powerful then pre skip neji



I don't have to prove a negative.  The burden of proof is on you, and I refuted your attempt to prove that Post skip Hinata is stronger than pre skip Neji.  Unless you get an actual statement or feat from the manga, your argument is not very solid.


----------



## HO-OH (Nov 25, 2007)

Bender Ninja said:


> I don't have to prove a negative.  The burden of proof is on you, and I refuted your attempt to prove that Post skip Hinata is stronger than pre skip Neji.  Unless you get an actual statement or feat from the manga, your argument is not very solid.



but its still unlikely she isnt but all i can do now is wait for development


----------



## Commander Shepard (Nov 25, 2007)

Perhaps.  But the OBD doesn't operate on speculation.


----------



## Commander Shepard (Nov 25, 2007)

And the reason you disagree with the rare Avatar Character>Naruto Character majority is what?


----------



## HO-OH (Nov 25, 2007)

Bender Ninja said:


> And the reason you disagree with the rare Avatar Character>Naruto Character majority is what?



it depends since you never said pre,post,or filler hinata


----------



## Graham Aker (Nov 25, 2007)

dehaloking said:


> okay you need to rember this that the deceding round of becoming a chunnin is one on one fights which requires the Genin to be evaluated and acknowledged by the Shinobi examiners and the assisting Feudal lords and theres also the chancce of still not becoming a chuunin


So Shikamaru > Naruto, Sasuke, Neiji etc. ? 

Lawl, and yeah, Post Skip Hinata can so beat Kidoumaru. She's going to lactate him to death. 


Anyway, preskip Hinata is as much a failure as Sakura and Ino, Ty Lee rips her to shreds.
Hinata: Naruto-kun!
GOSH she's just as bad as Inoue.


----------



## Random Nobody (Nov 25, 2007)

dehaloking said:


> it depends since you never said pre,post,or filler hinata



Post has no feats and unless specified otherwise filler characters, moves, etc. don't exist since there non-canon so I don't see why he'd need to be specific.


----------



## Ax_ (Nov 26, 2007)

Ty Lee wins this.
Post has nothing to show.
Filler is not used unless stated by the OP.
So that leaves us with Preskip HInata.

Ty Lee wins this so hard.


----------



## Clearmoon (Nov 26, 2007)

Superman Prime said:


> Anyway, preskip Hinata is as much a failure as Sakura and Ino, Ty Lee rips her to shreds.
> Hinata: Naruto-kun!
> GOSH she's just as bad as Inoue.




Thats going too far -_-. She had Naruto-lite durability in her match with Neji, and didn't fare off too badly in hand to hand exchanges. Neji was a bad match up for her, she would have stomped Sakura and Ino.

And its not like Inoue can do anything but be stomped by anything above basic hollow level.

Hinata determined/BL was top amongst the rookie 9 females 

(that isn't saying much, but looking at how Sakura improved, and even including the main character growth factor for Sakura, it isn't too much of a stretch to say she is above pre-skip Neji, just we have no proof atm).


----------



## Ax_ (Nov 26, 2007)

ClearMoon said:


> Thats going too far -_-. She had Naruto-lite durability in her match with Neji, and didn't fare off too badly in hand to hand exchanges. Neji was a bad match up for her, *she would have stomped Sakura and Ino.*



Not something to be that proud of, though.
At least not for the Sakura part...


----------



## Clearmoon (Nov 26, 2007)

Ax_ said:


> Not something to be that proud of, though.
> At least not for the Sakura part...



Just saying compared to protagonist females in *Part 1*, she wasn't all that bad. Therefore, hopefully the trend will continue.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 26, 2007)

Hinata's bloodline limit gives her the potential to be the most powerfull female ninja in Naruto
Probbably even better than Konan


That said, the fact is, she can't fight her way out of a paperbag


----------



## Darklyre (Nov 26, 2007)

Ty Lee has shown actual cleavage, whereas for all we know Hinata shoves tissues under her jacket.

Ty Lee wins the pervert's vote.


----------



## kannoos (Nov 26, 2007)

I don't see how Ty Lee can beat a Jyuuken user unless she's just that much faster, which she might well be because pre-skip Hinata = shit. Then again, she did manage to block at least some of Neji's attacks, didn't she?


----------



## Protect_The_Butter (Nov 26, 2007)

kannoos said:


> I don't see how Ty Lee can beat a Jyuuken user unless she's just that much faster, which she might well be because pre-skip Hinata = shit. Then again, she did manage to block at least some of Neji's attacks, didn't she?



Neji was playing around with her. If he had gotten serious he could have killed her in a single shot.



Darklyre said:


> Ty Lee has shown actual cleavage, *whereas for all we know Hinata shoves tissues under her jacket*.
> 
> Ty Lee wins the pervert's vote.



Even if she doesn't she's still fat as a house.


----------



## Ax_ (Nov 26, 2007)

Darklyre said:


> Ty Lee has shown actual cleavage, whereas for all we know Hinata shoves tissues under her jacket.
> 
> Ty Lee wins the pervert's vote.



The Beach episode really won that for her...though I can't understand why anyone would think Mai deserved more attention than Azula in that episode...


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 26, 2007)

Azula is a scary bitch....


----------



## Ax_ (Nov 26, 2007)

Thats exactly what makes it so distrubingly hot, though...


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 26, 2007)

you want a broken pelvis...she probably shoot hot steam from her nostrils while in heat...


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 26, 2007)

I guess I'll give this to Ty Lee. An Avatar character actually won against a Naruto character...


----------



## Way-Man (Nov 26, 2007)

If Naruto is cheering her on, then Hinata wins.  I am totally serious.


----------



## maximilyan (Nov 27, 2007)

im gunna go with ty lee on this one


----------



## Darklyre (Nov 27, 2007)

Wuzzman said:


> Azula is a scary bitch....



You don't rape Azula. _She rapes you._


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 27, 2007)

Darklyre said:


> You don't rape Azula. _She rapes you._



Azula dosen't rape you. _She makes you rape yourself for mercy_


----------



## omaruchiha36 (Nov 27, 2007)

hinata i think.


----------



## Hale (Nov 27, 2007)

Hinata went blow for blow with neiji for a while... Could Ty Lee do the same


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 27, 2007)

Hale said:


> Hinata went blow for blow with neiji for a while... Could Ty Lee do the same



She didn't go blow to blow with him. Neji was toying with her, not even trying. He could've ended the match alot sooner, a heck of alot sooner if he had really been serious.


----------



## Ax_ (Nov 29, 2007)

Darklyre said:


> You don't rape Azula. _She rapes you._



I'll go with the classic response to this kind of statement.
_You can't rape the willing_


----------



## G-Man (Dec 3, 2007)

Hinata still comes from a universe where the average Chunin can speed blitz most Avatarverse characters, and Hinata is a Chunin herself (likely above the average Chunin at that).  It doesn't help that Byakugan can be used for some minor movement reading (nothing on Sharingan's level but every bit helps).

She also presumably has Academy jutsu such as Kawarimi and Bunshin (both of which should cause Ty Lee to leave a nice, big fat opening for Hinata to exploit).

All that and, Ty Lee's style is pure disablin, Hinata's style can be used for fatal strikes and serious damage even with grazing hits and she's bound to at least land grazing hits).

If she has improved enough post-skip to be Neji's pre-skip level then it's an even bigger rape.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 4, 2007)

where do you take the idea that Hinata can sp33dbl1tz!!11! anyone, much less such an agility freak as Ty Lee?


----------



## Commander Shepard (Dec 4, 2007)

G-Man said:


> Hinata still comes from a universe where the average Chunin can speed blitz most Avatarverse characters, and Hinata is a Chunin herself (likely above the average Chunin at that).  It doesn't help that Byakugan can be used for some minor movement reading (nothing on Sharingan's level but every bit helps).



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ibtdkKfmo9w[/YOUTUBE]

Hinata isn't speedblitzing Ty Lee.  Around 1:30 in that video she wipes out a bunch of Earth Kingdom soldiers, and around 2:30 she actually blitzes Katara.



> She also presumably has Academy jutsu such as Kawarimi and Bunshin (both of which should cause Ty Lee to leave a nice, big fat opening for Hinata to exploit).



Advantages, but not automatic win.



> All that and, Ty Lee's style is pure disablin, Hinata's style can be used for fatal strikes and serious damage even with grazing hits and she's bound to at least land grazing hits).



From :



			
				Wikipedia said:
			
		

> A practitioner of Dim Mak is supposedly capable of inflicting serious harm to an individual by disrupting their chi or energy flow through the pressure points, causing injury or death





> If she has improved enough post-skip to be Neji's pre-skip level then it's an even bigger rape.



I've already disproved this argument in this thread.


----------



## G-Man (Dec 5, 2007)

Bender Ninja said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ibtdkKfmo9w[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Hinata isn't speedblitzing Ty Lee.  Around 1:30 in that video she wipes out a bunch of Earth Kingdom soldiers, and around 2:30 she actually blitzes Katara.
> 
> ...



You mean the unlikeliness of her even equaling pre-skip Neji circa the Chunin Exam?

That's why I said *"if"*.  Personally, I believe just what she has pre-skip should be enough.

The only way Hinata loses if she is in-character and this is before her fight with Neji.

Are they bloodlusted?  I was a little confused on that part of your opening post.

Bloodlusted, they close in on each other, Ty Lee aims for Hinata and hits a log as Hinata (from behind) lands a hit on ty Lee's upper torso, Ty Lee falls over coughing up blood, Hinata hits her over her chest (or the part of the back over the heart) while she's down and she dies.

In-character after fight with Neji (Hinata presumably healed from her hospital stay), they close in, exhchange blows, damage each other seriously (Hinata's arm becomes useless meanwhile Ty Lee coughs up blood and falls over), but Hinata backs off enough that Ty Lee can at least get back to her feet again.  Now it comes down to whoever lands the next hit first.  We have no idea what Ty Lee's pain tolerance is like, whereas we know Hinata can at least force herself to stand after having her heart damaged.  Ty Lee and Hinata are roughly even here, with a slight edge going to Hinata.  Odds are 55/45 -60/40 in favor of Hinata since her attacks do more lasting physical damage.

In-character before fight with Neji.  Ty Lee wins this one as Hinata's confidence is absolute shit at this point and she doesn't like to hurt people anyway.  

Though it'd be funny to watch the two of them interacting outside of a fight...  Ty Lee is funny without trying and I think she'd play off of the introverted Hinata (in the comdeic straight man role) well.


----------



## Commander Shepard (Dec 6, 2007)

> What exactly was I supposed to see in the video that was supposed to impress me regarding Yy's speed (incidentally, the scene with her hurting her hand on Sokka's head was the funniest thing I've seen in awhile, thanks)?
> 
> And blitzing Katara ain't hard going by 2:30. Ty just jumped at her and pinched a nerve in her shoulder.



It's supposed to show that she's plenty fast enough to take on Hinata.  Why can't Ty Lee blitz Hinata like she blitzed Katara?



> Advanatges that can create a huge opening for the win. I actually like her but Ty Lee is kinda... dumb... not that Hinata is a mental giant or Shikamaru or anything, but she can exploit the opening Ty Lee will leave when she hits a log or Bunshin and stands there confused for a precious split second.



But she's from the circus- she's experienced with weird stuff.

You're plain overrating Hinata.


----------



## KLoWn (Dec 6, 2007)

Did Hinata do something in the fillers that i've forgoten? (or rather missed since i didn't watch 99% of the fillers)


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 6, 2007)

yeah, she created a "chakra laser" barrier that would cover her completly and cut instead of blocking everything that came in contact with it, making it a h4x'ed ability, twice as good as kaiten
Luckly, it was filler


----------



## vagnard (Dec 6, 2007)

How will Ty Lee can attack a bloodlusted Hinata in first place?. Hinata can see any attack from a mile from every direction.  Ty Lee can even come close without been countered. 

Jyuuken attacks can kill with a single hit damaging internal organs. Ty Lee....well not. 

In terms of speed. 

Hinata is very slow for a ninja while Ty Lee is probably one of the fastests characters in avatar. 

The problem is Naruto's speed >>>> Avatar's speed by miles. Just look any panel of Hinata traveling along the trees with team 8. It's doesn't help too that Hinata has an eye that can see any attack from every direction to counter it. 

And Ty Lee haven't "speedblitz" anyone. 

For me speedblitz at last it's when you attack so fast that your opponent can't even see it. But Ty Lee's attacks always have been inside the frame of the other avatar characters can detect.

Ty Lee never fought someone with an agility like this. Sorry. Plus...a person with the ability to see any attack from a mile in any direction.


----------



## Commander Shepard (Dec 6, 2007)

For all intents and purposes other than death itself Hinata killing with one blow and Ty Lee knocking unconscious with one blow is the same.


----------



## vagnard (Dec 6, 2007)

Bender Ninja said:


> For all intents and purposes other than death itself Hinata killing with one blow and Ty Lee knocking unconscious with one blow is the same.



The difference is you can't train internal organs. Therefore the hit of Hinata will make more damage. The fact Ty Lee could knock Hinata unconscious with one blow is debatable...especially considering all the enhanced physical atributes of ninjas.


----------



## Ulfgar (Dec 6, 2007)

TFN why oh why did you bump this thread?


----------



## Tash (Dec 6, 2007)

Doesn't look like he bumped it judging from the posting dates.
On topic: Ty Lee.


----------



## Commander Shepard (Dec 6, 2007)

vagnard said:


> The difference is you can't train internal organs. Therefore the hit of Hinata will make more damage. The fact Ty Lee could knock Hinata unconscious with one blow is debatable...especially considering all the enhanced physical atributes of ninjas.



More damage, true.  But still, if Ty Lee knocks Hinata unconscious first, then she's basically won.  And Ty Lee can knock people unconscious with her eyes closed.



> And Ty Lee haven't "speedblitz" anyone.
> 
> For me speedblitz at last it's when you attack so fast that your opponent can't even see it. But Ty Lee's attacks always have been inside the frame of the other avatar characters can detect.



You didn't watch the video I posted, did you?  Ty Lee easily blitzed Katara.

Unless I have my definition of sp33bl1tz!!11 wrong...

A speedblitz is when one character delivers a crippling blow to his opponent before the opponent has time to put up a defense or perform an attack of his own. Amirite?

If so, then Ty Lee qualifies as blitzing Katara.


----------



## vagnard (Dec 6, 2007)

Bender Ninja said:


> More damage, true.  But still, if Ty Lee knocks Hinata unconscious first, then she's basically won.  And Ty Lee can knock people unconscious with her eyes closed.



She can knock out non-taijutsu specialists. 



Bender Ninja said:


> You didn't watch the video I posted, did you?  Ty Lee easily blitzed Katara.
> 
> Unless I have my definition of sp33bl1tz!!11 wrong...



That's why other benders react to her all the time?. 



Bender Ninja said:


> A speedblitz is when one character delivers a crippling blow to his opponent before the opponent has time to put up a defense or perform an attack of his own. Amirite?
> 
> If so, then Ty Lee qualifies as blitzing Katara.



I supposse we have different definitions. To be faster than someone for me doesn't qualify as "speedblitz". It's just having a speed advantage. Speedblitz for me it's what happens in Naruto when some characters move so fast that he dissapear from the sigh of the opponent. Like Gai moving dissapearing and re-appearing behind Team 7 or Sasuke re-appearing behind Deidara. 

Hinata has eyes that let him see an attack from a long distance and from every direction. Ty Lee certainly won't take her by surprise. 

Hinata has showed better agility feats like jumping at full speed between trees like nothing. 

She has eyes that can detect attacks from every direction therefore it isn't blind spots for her against Ty Lee. 

One hit of her against Ty Lee is certain death. But the hit of Ty Lee depends on the resistant of the opponent....and we can't say too much about avatar character physical resistance.


----------



## Commander Shepard (Dec 7, 2007)

vagnard said:


> She can knock out non-taijutsu specialists.



What do you mean?  That Ty Lee wouldn't have any affect on Hinata's pressure points?  If so, proof please.  (if this isn't what you are saying, don't call strawman- I'm not sure if I understand you).



> That's why other benders react to her all the time?.



Uh-huh... yeah, Katara reacted greatly when Ty Lee blitzed her.



> I supposse we have different definitions. To be faster than someone for me doesn't qualify as "speedblitz". It's just having a speed advantage. Speedblitz for me it's what happens in Naruto when some characters move so fast that he dissapear from the sigh of the opponent. Like Gai moving dissapearing and re-appearing behind Team 7 or Sasuke re-appearing behind Deidara.



Wow.  Then whenever you claimed speedblitz in previous thread, it was even more ridiculous then I already thought it to be.



> Hinata has eyes that let him see an attack from a long distance and from every direction. Ty Lee certainly won't take her by surprise.



No surprise, true- but when Ty Lee can go head2head with Hinata, why would she need it?



> Hinata has showed better agility feats like jumping at full speed between trees like nothing.



That's traveling speed, it has nothing to do with agility.



> She has eyes that can detect attacks from every direction therefore it isn't blind spots for her against Ty Lee.



Again, it's not like Ty Lee needs to exploit blind spots.  If Hinata tries blocking her, she can just disable Hinata's arms.



> One hit of her against Ty Lee is certain death. But the hit of Ty Lee depends on the resistant of the opponent....and we can't say too much about avatar character physical resistance.



When has Ty Lee's effectiveness ever been stated to rely on the resistance of her opponent?

Even IF the "resistance" argument is true(which it isn't), it's not like Hinata's fragile little tween body would have such resistance.


----------



## Ax_ (Dec 7, 2007)

Actually, jumping from tree to tree is a pretty good feat, since it requires a great deal of balance, and to be able to quickly adjust yourself to not fall down, which is what agility basically is.

Not that I am saying that Ty Lee loses, since she has shown the Beach episode and thus has my vote no matter what...


----------



## vagnard (Dec 7, 2007)

Bender Ninja said:


> What do you mean?  That Ty Lee wouldn't have any affect on Hinata's pressure points?  If so, proof please.  (if this isn't what you are saying, don't call strawman- I'm not sure if I understand you).



No. I'm saying the other guys doesn't have the skills to evade her physical attacks. Hinata was trained as a taijutsu specialist to dodge and she has an eye that let her see in any direction. 

And Ty Lee needs to press certain pressure points and she needs to be exact. With Jyuuken every blow is a direct attack to your internal organs and can be lethal...she doesn't need Ty Lee's precision plus she is a way harder target than Katara. 



Bender Ninja said:


> Uh-huh... yeah, Katara reacted greatly when Ty Lee blitzed her.



Katara saw her attack coming from a mile. But she isn't good fighter hand to hand to react or defend herself unlike Hinata. 

Please tell me how Ty Lee could take Hinata by surprise with Byakugan. 



Bender Ninja said:


> Wow.  Then whenever you claimed speedblitz in previous thread, it was even more ridiculous then I already thought it to be.



So what seems this to you?.











Bender Ninja said:


> No surprise, true- but when Ty Lee can go head2head with Hinata, why would she need it?



Ty Lee style relies in jumping above the opponent or pass through him and attack certain points (like when she disabled Sokka). That won't happen against Hinata. 



Bender Ninja said:


> That's traveling speed, it has nothing to do with agility.



Lol. So jumping through trees at full speed and jumping several meters in the air isn't agility?. Pick a dictionary. 

A





Bender Ninja said:


> gain, it's not like Ty Lee needs to exploit blind spots.  If Hinata tries blocking her, she can just disable Hinata's arms.



Hinata hits once on Ty Lee and is over. No matter what. Ty Lee needs to grab specific points. 



Bender Ninja said:


> When has Ty Lee's effectiveness ever been stated to rely on the resistance of her opponent?



She doesn't use only pressure points. I have seen many times her using regular kicks and punches like he did against Kyoshi warriors. 



Bender Ninja said:


> Even IF the "resistance" argument is true(which it isn't), it's not like Hinata's fragile little tween body would have such resistance.



She survived Jyuuken blows.


----------



## Celebrianna (Dec 7, 2007)

Their style is kind of similar. I like both. I can't say which would defeat the other.


----------

